# ASSOS T FI. Mille S5 Größe XL schwarz - einmal getragen



## urmel69 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

biete die o.g. kurze Hose an (Beinlänge "regular leg").

Ich habe die Hose ohne Anprobe gekauft, da meine alte "Mille" auch Größe XL war, nur leider fallen die S5 Hosen wohl ein bißchen größer aus. 

Ich habe die Hose nur heute fuer ca. 1Std getragen, d.h. sie ist eigentlich neuwertig (1x getragen, 1x gewaschen). 

Die Hose kommt in Originalverpackung incl. Reinigungsmittel, Waschbeutel und Creme. 

Ich biete sie für 150,- Euro (incl. Versand) an, Neupreis: 169,- Euro
Einfach PN an mich.

Ansonsten kommt sie die nächsten Tage bei Ebay rein. 

Viele Grüße, 
   urmel69.


----------



## urmel69 (23. Juni 2012)

Hier nun der Link auf die ebay Aktion:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170865620680?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

